# Earphones Within Rs.1500



## coolnikhil (Apr 7, 2011)

Hie everyone...

i want to buy good IEMs for my fone with good loudness and quality... bass doesn`t matter to me a lot.... i am looking for Soundmagic PL30. is any other earphone within same price range better then dis..??

please help me out with some suggestions...

thnx
Nikhil


----------



## Krow (Apr 8, 2011)

I am using Brainwavz M1. They are seriously good earphones for the price. If you can extend your budget to Rs. 1950, you can buy them here: Brainwavz M1, M2, M3 and Pro Alpha - in stock

Audio quality is great and bass is just enough (I am not a bass head either). If you have the money, then go for this. Else, wait for other members to respond. I can't really comment on earphones I haven't used.


----------



## coolnikhil (Apr 8, 2011)

bro. 1950 will be too much for me....
 anyone plz suggest me some more options......


----------



## Krow (Apr 8, 2011)

Hmmm... In that case, the Soundmagic PL-30 looks like a good choice.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 8, 2011)

check Soundmagic PL30 and Sony MDR-EX50LP


----------



## coolnikhil (Apr 8, 2011)

anyone knows dat where can i find SoundMagic or other good IEM in delhi around ashok vihar.


----------



## dreatica (Apr 8, 2011)

coolnikhil said:


> anyone knows dat where can i find SoundMagic or other good IEM in delhi around ashok vihar.



Wazirpur Industrial Area.


----------



## coolnikhil (Apr 9, 2011)

dreatica said:


> Wazirpur Industrial Area.



thnx a lot for the info.

and any one tried RAZER Moray..???


----------



## mohityadavx (Apr 9, 2011)

i use sennheiser CX180 they are also good and would just squeeze in ur budget


----------



## desiibond (Apr 9, 2011)

CX180 is too bassy. 

@nikhil Do note that Soundmagic PL30 cable quality is not among the best. be careful when you are using it.

Razer Moray is a decent set of IEM.


----------



## coolnikhil (Apr 16, 2011)

desiibond said:


> CX180 is too bassy.
> 
> @nikhil Do note that Soundmagic PL30 cable quality is not among the best. be careful when you are using it.
> 
> Razer Moray is a decent set of IEM.



thnx 4 the info bro. cable quality would be an issue for me. and thaks for the review of MORAY.
I ll go for MORAY if i din't get any other option in market.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 16, 2011)

Do check out Sony MDR EX-57 and SHE 9XXX series in Philips.


----------



## Techn0crat (Apr 16, 2011)

Sennheiser HD 201/202 are also nice sets.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 16, 2011)

Aren't they headphones? He wanted earphones I guess


----------



## pincy (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm also looking 4 a good pair of IEM's within 1k....I'll use it for listenin music on my Nokia 5130 and for watchin movies on Acer 3680?? Is SoundMagic PL-30 d best?? Please advice...................

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Sarath (Apr 24, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> i use sennheiser CX180 they are also good and would just squeeze in ur budget



i use them too..they are good and more importantly durable(using for 2years now)...in ear head phones...


----------

